# Dell Dimension 5100 drivers!?!



## nanjax (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey, I've recently reformatted my pc only to discover i am missing the drivers and utilities CD. I rang dell and cut a long story short - they wanted to charge me 40 pounds for some info...

Ive been on the site and to be honest just confused myself. What im after is the drivers that i need and the order in which to install them. I know its a pain in the *** but omg if you understand this then please help!

As far as Dell Dimension 5100 go mine is almost completely standard except for i had a RADEON X600 256MB HyperMemory 256Mb graphics card put in.

the website is...

http://support.euro.dell.com/support/index.aspx?c=uk&l=en&s=gen&~ck=pn

fail that does anyone know a website to identify the drivers required after a reformat, not the updates, just the drivers... all im after is a correctly functioning pc  If you help me out i cannot thank you enough! If you need any additional information dont hesistate to ask.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...ID=DIMENSION 5100&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------

